
SSL/TLS certificate validity chopped down to one year by Apple’s Safari - joseluisq
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2020/02/24/apple-chops-safaris-tls-certificate-validity-down-to-one-year/
======
notlukesky
This will cause some large problems especially with wildcard and WAF certs
that cannot be automatically renewed.

